# Twin Lake Ice Fishing Adventure



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Twin Lakes - After seeing pics of some nice cutthroat trout caught from Twin Lakes I felt I needed a rematch. As you might recall my twin and I failed to land fish there...under the ice and open water.

Hookedher and I were on a mission to get my revenge.









Dam what a great sight!









So it was hookedher that got the 1st cutty of the day at his spot............









Then I got one to match...............









By 2pm we headed to the upper lake for a spot of mine where the action was better.....









Here is a nice string of 3 cutts of mine in 3 pics

























Then Hookedher landed the pig of the day at 16 inches long!









By 4:30pm we headed down. I managed 7 cutthroat trout. Hookedher got around 6 cutts. The ski run down was freshly groomed. Nothing better for a victory lap IMO!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, glad you chased off the skunkings from there. I'm surprised you didn't get more 16's.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Nice, glad you chased off the skunkings from there. I'm surprised you didn't get more 16's.


I have seen a pic from a buddy of a 23 inch cutthroat trout from Twin Lakes. Supposedly Hookedher caught a 20 incher last weekend up there.


----------

